# Netzteil | i5 4570 &amp; GTX 970



## OutkastInc (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
habe mir eine Palit Jetstream GTX 970 bestellt und auch schon viel über den Stromverbrauch aktueller System gelesen. Im Grunde sollte mein (altes, Noname) Netzteil das packen. Da ich mich aber nicht damit auskenne habe ich mal ein Foto gemacht. Sollte das Teil ausreichen? 

 Die TDP sollte bei 84W (Prozessor) + 145W (Grafikkarte) = 229W liegen. Dann kommen noch 2 HDDs und eine SSD dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## iPol0nski (4. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm also was ich da raus lese sind 390 Watt. Wie viel man davon genau nutzen kann weis ich auch nicht, aber so auf Anhieb würde ich es für zu wenig halten! Es kommen ja auch noch Mainboard, Ram eventuell Lüfter usw. dazu! 

Ich würde dir vielleicht eher zu einem modernen Preiswerten Netzteil raten (400-500 Watt) Die sind ja nicht allzu teuer


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe hat das eine maximal Leistung von knapp 400 Watt. Bei den no-name teilen ist aber leider sie Effizienz eher schlecht, weswegen auch das wohl nicht ganz hinkommt. 
Kauf dir ein markengerät mit 450 oder 500 Watt, das sollte gut reichen und du bist evtl auch für die Zukunft gerüstet. Da kannst so 50 Euro rum rechnen


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

die Termal Design Power hat nix mit dem Stormverbrauch zu tun sondern wieviel Watt an Wärme man abführen muss


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Termal Design Power hat nix mit dem Stormverbrauch zu tun sondern wieviel Watt an Wärme man abführen muss


Output ist max 400w. Das müsste doch die Leistung sein, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Output ist max 400w. Das müsste doch die Leistung sein, oder irre ich mich da?



ja ne, die TDP hat im Prinzip nix mit dem Netzteil zu tun sondern ist eine Größenangabe für die Kühler


----------



## OutkastInc (5. Oktober 2014)

Ok, alles klar. Dann habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ich mir bei dem Test der Grafikkarte hier den Stromverbrauch anschaue, liegt der noch unterhalb von 400 Watt. Andersrum gefragt: Laufe ich Gefahr das etwas beschädigt werden kann wenn ich es testweise versuche? Noch zur Info, bisher habe ich eine HD7790 drin und es läuft alles super. Ansonsten welches Netzteil könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi, dein NT könnte bzw. es wird "ausreichen". Allerdings wird es unter Last ins Schwitzen kommen. Außerdem solltest du beim Verbrauch auch Mainboard, RAM,Gehäuselüfter etc. bedenken. Ich empfehle zudem einen Netzteil-Kalkulator wie es den z. auf der "bequiet!" Website gibt.
Ansonsten...ist die 970 eine gute Wahl in meinen Augen


----------



## OutkastInc (5. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich statt der GTX 970 beim bequite-Calculator die GTX 780 eingebe kommt ich insgesamt auf 377 Watt.Das ist schon eng. Schält das Netzteil einfach ab wenn es zur Überlastung kommen würde?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Oktober 2014)

OutkastInc schrieb:


> Wenn ich statt der GTX 970 beim bequite-Calculator die GTX 780 eingebe kommt ich insgesamt auf 377 Watt.Das ist schon eng. Schält das Netzteil einfach ab wenn es zur Überlastung kommen würde?



Dein Rechner geht dann i.d.R. einfach aus, sprich das NT schaltet ab. Beispielsweise beim Spielen, wenn Prozessor und Graka stark belastet sind und somit mehr Strom verbrauchen, kann es dir passieren, dass dein PC enfach abschaltet. Dauerhaft kann es aber auch zu schäden z.B. an der GraKa oder dem MB kommen, wenn du das einfach belässt. Zudem ist der bequiet! Calculator nur ein richtwert, nichts exaktes. Es kommt auch drauf an, welche Effizienz dein Netzteil hat, also (verkürzt) wieviel vom nominellen Leistungswert steht deinen Komponenten tatsächlich zur Verfügung. No-name netzteile sind da i.d.R. schlechter als Markengeräte von beQuiet! oder Corsair. 

So ein Netzteil kostet aber auch nicht viel.
http://www.hardwareversand.de/en/40...sair+VS+Serie+VS450,+Non-Modular,+80+.article
Das wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit. Du könntest auch etwas mehr Leistung nehmen, falls du mit Erweiterungen deines PCs planst, aber mehr als 600W ergeben kaum sinn.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. Oktober 2014)

OutkastInc schrieb:


> Wenn ich statt der GTX 970 beim bequite-Calculator die GTX 780 eingebe kommt ich insgesamt auf 377 Watt.Das ist schon eng. Schält das Netzteil einfach ab wenn es zur Überlastung kommen würde?



ja, wie schon mein "Vorposter" sagte, es schaltet sich einfach ab. Natürlich ist diese hohe Auslastung auch nicht gerade optimal für dein NT. Ich stehe übrigens auf dem Standpunkt...wer 300 € + für eine Graka ausgibt, darf auch wenigstens einen "Fünfziger" für das NT einplanen.
Wenn du auf Effizienz pfeifst, kannst du natürlich auch ein No-Name Teil mit 500 Watt für 24,90 € nehmen ( empfehle ich ausdrücklich NICHT)


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Oktober 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Effizienz pfeifst, kannst du natürlich auch ein No-Name Teil mit 500 Watt für 24,90 € nehmen ( empfehle ich ausdrücklich NICHT)



Der Fachausdruck für diese Klasse von Netzteilen lautet übrigens "Chinaböller".


----------



## OutkastInc (5. Oktober 2014)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich stehe übrigens auf dem Standpunkt...wer 300 € + für eine Graka ausgibt, darf auch wenigstens einen "Fünfziger" für das NT einplanen.


Wohl war  Ich denke ich werde mir dann doch sicherheitshalber das Netzteil bestellen. Weiß jemand was über den Unterschied zur VS-Serie von Corsair zu berichten? Werde aus deren Beschreibung nicht wirklich schlau.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Lieber eines nehmen, das ab Werk die passenden PCIe-Stecker hat. Und nicht zu sehr sparen - zB das hier be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ATX 2.3 (SPS-530MPCBEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

